# Red tegu babies - Gender guessing game!



## tora (Jul 7, 2011)

I really like the first one, it's cute the tip of it's tongue is black. I really like the colors on the second one but it's missing it's toe tips on all but like 4 of it's front toes. 
I don't know what to make of the first 2, but the 3rd one looks like a girl to me. 

What do you guys think? Which do you like? The first one is in shed atm.


____________________________________________________












____________________________________________________


















____________________________________________________


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 7, 2011)

If you really want a male you could always get an adult tegu there are usually a few for sale.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 7, 2011)

_Just my guess,.. 

first one male
second one female
third one I'm thinking male also.

I like the second one, pattern, colors as well as the little tear drop under its eye. Is it the same way on the other side?_


----------



## tora (Jul 7, 2011)

@Herpgirl- Yeah, I've been looking for a sub adult but have had no luck. 

@ Bubblz- I'm not too sure, I definitely think it's the prettiest one but I don't know about how I feel about it missing so many toe tips.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 7, 2011)

Sedcond and third look female to me


----------



## tora (Jul 7, 2011)

reptastic said:


> Sedcond and third look female to me




Yeah the first one is the one I was originally leaning towards. 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## tora (Jul 7, 2011)

Man, this is giving me a serious stress headache lol. 
The people there must think I'm crazy for driving all the way across town to visit with some baby lizards so often.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL odds are if the are into reptiles they get it.


----------

